# Early term abortion and heats



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So yesterday or the day before Sweet Pea had a discharge that was brownish but only on the edges of her vulva and I wasn't certain it was blood or not. She would be over 23-24 days pregnant at that time. 

So I was wondering if she did abort how long does it take for them to go back into heat? 


I am not certain she did abort it could have been a heat - BUT Bandit was not interested in her at all and she was not bred again. Also it didn't look like a heat where she gets really red and swollen just as small bit of pinkish brown crusties.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know when they would come back into heat if they aborted but it seems to me that if they do reabsorb the fetus(which is what would happen at this far along) the discharge is usually a bright bright red. That's what I've heard but I'm not sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well it certainly wasn't bright red - thanks I will look into this further and just assume that she is still bred.

Thank you


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacie, I agree, just wait it out. Maybe it was just a little blood from when they mated and it is just showing up. Hope for the best.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, I know it's easier sad than done but DON'T WORRY!  My girls have a bit of the "crusties" on their patooties up to a month after breeding. I think this is just natures way of ridding them of germs that may hurt their developing babies. Keep an eye on her just in case though, every goatie is different, and if she doesn't come into heat then you know she's fine. Abortions usually do have a bit more than what Sweet Pea had.


----------

